# new case



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

i just got a new case today, and have no idea where these wires go, i got 4 sets of wires, they got +VCC, -D, +D and GROUND..

my mobo is a ECS 755-A2


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

those wires you listed are for the front usb ports.find a plug on the board that says usb1.plug it in there make sure they are turned the right way.some of those front usb plugs will go in either way.your motherboard manual will show ya which way.


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

ok now would them wires not plugged in make the case not power on? cause it's not..

and i was messing with the wires earlyier, and unplugged a set and got like 2 sec of power cause i pulled the wires out and that was it..couldnt member what set it was lol


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

bummpp


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

are you talking about the pwr(power) switch connectors or the front usb connectors? if the usb connectors are not plugged in it would still boot up, but make sure the pwr switch wires are plugged in if it's not turning on.


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

im talkin about the usb connectors...soo the ground and all them wires are 4 the usb/mic/sound? well i had everything else right, the prw switch and evrything on the mobo..and still didnt power on..i know evrything works


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

i have no idea what it is..i was just gonna take it up 2 the computer repair shop and see what they can do


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

nooo don't take it to the computer shop, theyll probably charge you 20 bucks for 5 minutes of work. give me 20 mins to find your motherboard and figure it out.


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

im sorry but your mtoehrboard manual offers no help on installing front usb connections, at least the one i got, if you could look on your motherboard, find a set of pins that says jusb1, jusb2,jusb3, anythign simalr to that, (you may have all 3 or 2 or just 1) tell us what the tags say next to the jusb1 2 3,ect tell us everything they say next to them and we'll try to help you out.


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

i got usb3 and usb4..


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

is there any way you could scan your motherboard manual page that explains these? you should have wires coming from your case that look like this, 
http://img45.imageshack.us/img45/2158/usbheaderdl6.jpg

or this

http://img78.imageshack.us/img78/6276/instusb6ip2.jpg

and you should have a diagram in your motherboard manual that looks like http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/9085/instusb5qh9.gif

you can either scan in the picture of your motherboard page that has that diagram, or you can try to describe it to us, eg. 

pin1 says: vcc pin2 says: d- pin3 says: d+



CHOOSE EITHER USB3 OR USB4 ONLY, IT DOESN'T MATTER WHICH ONE YOU PICK JUST WHICHEVER ONE YOU THINK MATCHES YOUR USB WIRES THE BEST.


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

ok..here's a picture of all the wires i got and the mobo diagram..

here's the 1 set of wires 4 the mic etc.:










AND HERE's A PIC OF THE USB CABLES:


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

can you tell us what the usb ones say, you did good on the closeup for the audio ones but either get a closup so we can read the usb ones or tell us what all of them say, also i dont see a motherboard diagram you might have messed up somewhere, but as soon as we get the names of the wires and motherboard diagram it will be no trouble to help you get them working.


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

the usb wires say what i have in my 1st post

and thanks..it's red cause i had my hand over the flash thing, soo i could get a good picture lol


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

so can you get us a pic of the motherboard manual diagram?


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

yeah..here's the manual:


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

no you dont understand what we need, we need the page of your motherboard manual that shows what wires goes on what pins for the front usb ports and front audio. like the one i posted, remember, it has to have the labels telling us which connector goes on which pin.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Sup, guys?

ECS 755 A2 Socket 754 AMD motherboard.


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

ok, that was the same manual i found myself earlier but i wasn't able to find the instructions on front usb connections for some reason, it was way down near the end now that i searched for it.

jp, hre you go, use usb3

you should see usb3 in missing 1 pin, the pin thats missing is pin 9 and its supposed to be missing becuase it's a key, the one after nine should be 10, an the one way at the top is 1.

pin 1+2:vcc
pin 3+4:d-
pin 5+6:d+
pin 7+8:GROUND
pin 9:no pin/used as key
pin 10: nc(no connection)


DONT WORRY ABOUT 9 AND 10 LEAVE THEM ALONE

hope that helps, did you say you also needed help with the audio ones?


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

ok thanks..no im good..got it all good now..thanks aloot

do u play CS:S adam? if u got steam u can add me.try jbp198780


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

cant play online, sorry

glad to see you got those all sorted out


----------

